# Paint code for Chevy cruze GM Korea .



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any GM dealer will be able to use the VIN to look up the paint code. I'm suprised that the "body shop" people don't know this...


----------



## sohaib (May 3, 2019)

I live in Iraq . no GM dealer here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sohaib said:


> I live in Iraq . no GM dealer here.


Can you take a picture of the glove box door? It has the paint codes there along with the RPO codes. Where in Iraq?


----------



## sohaib (May 3, 2019)

Nothing in the glove box  from Baghdad / Iraq .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Call a GM dealer somewhere else, they'll look it up for you.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like the color code is on the vin sticker you posted..?.GAR
Carbon Flash Metallic 58/WA501Q/_GAR_


----------



## sohaib (May 3, 2019)

ezap28ltz said:


> Looks like the color code is on the vin sticker you posted..?.GAR
> Carbon Flash Metallic 58/WA501Q/_GAR_


Thanks , online said the same thing , will go for a test and see.


----------

